# Something is wrong with DH!!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My poor DH is losing his mind. He actually want's me to reshape this pillow so someone can SIT on the dog bed. I've got to get the poor man to a good shrink! :frusty:
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

We have the same exact couch!!!!! Except Pablo likes to lay on the Chair-and-a-Half pillow eace:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You allow DH on the dog's couch???? Maybe you could find the DH a nice floor pillow on sale somewhere that could be all his own? It might require some training to get him used to it, but he'll learn! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's exactly how both my couches and love seat look!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My nice couch now looks just like that.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> You allow DH on the dog's couch???? Maybe you could find the DH a nice floor pillow on sale somewhere that could be all his own? It might require some training to get him used to it, but he'll learn! :biggrin1:


ound:ound:
Good idea Jill. He really is quite trainable. Just as long as the new floor pillow has a remote pocket we're A OK.
:biggrin1:
Carole


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's so funny. I love your post.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is funny that your husband thinks it is his couch. I once asked my husband to move him and Brady over a little in bed so I could have a little bit of room, and he told me that I could sleep in the dog bed on the floor:suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess we all bought our couches in the same place. :biggrin1:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

now what am I gonna do, our living room couch and only chair have slim, tight backs...nowhere to perch! 

I am going to get an ottoman for under the d. room window so she can at least look out there. Unless she likes to bark at passersby, and butterflies....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yup...same couch:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay-----that was funny Carole! I thought maybe something really was wrong with your hubby! ound:

My dogs aren't allowed on the furniture,so mine looks alittle different.ound: Quincy does have his own couch however(a dog bed couch)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Now wait, Carole. I've met EJ and he seems to be a reasonable man. Maybe if you bribe him w/some golf he'll get over it and realize that no one really NEEDS to sit on the dog bed ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We need a new couch and chairs, very nice couch!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> That's exactly how both my couches and love seat look!


Mine too!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

After adding Dora- I have learned the cushions can not be comfy! Belle is light enough she doesnt do much damage. This last couch the cushions are attached to the back so I am slowly learning


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound: I, too, thought something was wrong with your DH, but I was pleasantly suprised with laughter!ound:
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Carole,
That is so funny!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a much slender couch! so not a big enough perch for us... Although last night I was laying down watching tv and moved down because the princess needed room above head!

You guys are hilarious! Thanks for the morning laughs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carole, my chairs have pillow backs that look just like that!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

When I do get to lay down on the dog couch I always have a hav hanging over my head. BUT, then again, I LOVE IT! I try real hard not to disturb the hav seeing as how I'm really the intruder. Lol.
Carole


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ROFL this is so funny. I have matching furniture too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I caught them in the act!:behindsofa::spy: Funny, we all have the same problemound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ROFLMAO Linda.
It is amazing how all our dog beds (err, sofa's) look alike. We're just a stylin' group!
Carole


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Linda, such great pictures. Good thing most of provide a nice comfortable dog bed in our livingrooms. hahaha I think mine can sleep 6. LOL


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Linda, those pictures are priceless! ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Still at it....................


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so funny. Neither of my boys is like that. They both love the sofa, but the seat cushion. Maybe it's because the top of both my sofas is attached and not soft and pillowlike. I must keep that in mind if I ever get new.


----------

